# Tank mate ideas?



## Mama2anb (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey ! So I have a male betta in a 5 gallon tank. He has a heater and a low flow filter. I also have a Marimo ball in there as well. Just wondering what people recommend to add to the tank. The lady at petsmart said a frog .... Don't remember what kind though. 
I am new to all of this so nothing too easy to kill. Haha. I would be heart broken. Maybe just a couple of easy care friends that my betta can get along with. Thank you guys


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Okay, you can't fit much in a 5 gallon, you can have one or two African Dwarf frogs or a group of shrimp or a snail or two. A 5 gallon tank is super easy to overstock, so unfortunately you can't have much in there. Shrimp LOVE marimo, they will lay on it and just chill on it XD for some colour perhaps you could get red cherry shrimp?


----------



## KatNDog292 (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe you could get a guppy or two... But because your tank size is so small you don't want a male and female or they'll have like 25 baby guppies... :shock: The males are showier, as always. If your betta's aggressive, nothing could really live in there though.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes the lady was probably talking about African Dwarf Frogs (not African Clawed Frogs). I have an African Dwarf Frog and he's pretty cool. They don't produce much waste so you could have one or two of those in the tank. I like them a lot better than snails (much more personality - more entertaining) and some types of snails produce a lot more waste than you would think!

African Dwarf Frogs (ADF) spend most of the time on the bottom, they like to have hiding places, but mine swims around a good deal too. They eat frozen bloodworms but you have to be really careful that you don't let your betta eat all of the frog's food. That would starve the frog and probably cause some digestive issues in the fish. I catch my frog in a little net and then feed him all of his bloodworms in there. After he's done I release him back into the tank. 

Like bettas they are good jumpers so you need a lid on the tank. They can be kept in pairs or alone and be just fine. In some cases you will have an aggressive betta that will pick on the frog and nip his toes and such, so you will have to separate the pair. Conversely, sometimes frogs can get confused by a bettas long fins an bite them because they think they are food. My frog is very shy and stays away from all other fish, but some people have experienced damage to their fish's tail by a hungry frog. 

That's everything I can of for ADFs but I'm sure others can tell you more about other tank mates.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

You could also get a Nerite snail. They suck algae, come in different designs, and usually their waste and all is pretty low for a snail. Most bettas usually get along with them and they don't reproduce on their own so you don't have to worry about a million snail babies if you get one. But they eat algae fast so you should buy algae wafers too.


----------



## Mama2anb (Apr 12, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the ideas. I don't want a whole bunch of creatures in there. Just a few. I know it's not a large tank or anything. I got my betta in a tiny fish bowl with a plant on the top as a gift. Felt bad for the guy and bought a basic tank. But now I find myself watching him swim a lot and thought maybe a few more simple interesting companions would be nice. I appreciate the info from everyone. I'll see what I can find. ;-)


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I have one big shrimp in with one of my bettas. He is fun to catch a glimpse of at night or on occasion. For the most part in the day he stays hidden. Smart shrimp.
I don't like the frog with the betta idea, for a few reasons. Just my opinion.
Good luck


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awwwww.... You've got a lucky betta! Hope you find a nice tank mate


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

keepsmiling said:


> I have one big shrimp in with one of my bettas. He is fun to catch a glimpse of at night or on occasion. For the most part in the day he stays hidden. Smart shrimp.
> I don't like the frog with the betta idea, for a few reasons. Just my opinion.
> Good luck


What would those reasons be? I'm also thinking about a couple of ADFs in my 8Gallon for one of my bettas. Would like to hear your opinion and experiences with the pairing


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Guppies are a definite No No for betas. the fancy tailed mails will be quickly killed by the betta. The betta will think it is another male and will kill it. I have looked into other fish and found unless the tank is bigger Male Betas do not do well with other fish. Put in some ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp. They will do well with your betta.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

TacoZA said:


> What would those reasons be? I'm also thinking about a couple of ADFs in my 8Gallon for one of my bettas. Would like to hear your opinion and experiences with the pairing


 With most bettas being kept in small tanks, why compromise the health of a betta with a messy frog? I just believe these species should be housed separate. I don't think they gain anything from the pairing. And I do think you could expose the fish to pathogens it would not ordinarily encounter. Never kept frogs personally. Known people who have. I would rather see people keep another betta nearby, and let them interact visually through the tanks. I have always kept two to three males near each other on and off over many years. I think they benefit from the visual stimulation, unless it is an intense dislike, which happens on occasion. Mine have always enjoyed it, and most have lived long lives.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

keepsmiling said:


> With most bettas being kept in small tanks, why compromise the health of a betta with a messy frog? I just believe these species should be housed separate. I don't think they gain anything from the pairing. And I do think you could expose the fish to pathogens it would not ordinarily encounter. Never kept frogs personally. Known people who have. I would rather see people keep another betta nearby, and let them interact visually through the tanks. I have always kept two to three males near each other on and off over many years. I think they benefit from the visual stimulation, unless it is an intense dislike, which happens on occasion. Mine have always enjoyed it, and most have lived long lives.


ADFs carry no pathogens almost ever that can infect a betta. Yes their bioload is a wee high but anyone wanting too keep aquatic animals healthy should have a filter and cycled their tank so this too should be a non issue. 

Have I kept these together.. yep. However personal experience isn't enough to go on. Research is. I research every things I've ever kept in my 22 almost 23yrs in fish keeping.

I'll add though proper sized shrimp are the best suited for a 5g with a betta... btw they(betas) don't need friends. Thats a myth


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> ADFs carry no pathogens *almost ever *that can infect a betta. Yes their bioload is a wee high but anyone wanting too keep aquatic animals healthy should have a filter and cycled their tank so this too should be a non issue.


 Not good enough odds for me to risk it. People get lazy..they don't test the water. They do not change it enough, or start to slack. Not all, but many.


Agent13 said:


> (betas) don't need friends. Thats a myth


 I think it's a myth that it's a myth.:lol: ALL living things gain from outside stimulation. Bettas live near other bettas in the wild, and do interact. They hunt their food, defend their territory. Come together to mate. Even solitary animals have _some _stimulation from life wherever they live.
To me there is nothing more sad than a single betta just sitting on the bottom of his tank with nothing to do except eat and what happens after.


----------



## DenaTaggart (Mar 8, 2014)

I purchased a Betta yesterday from PetCo with the assurance that it was a FEMALE because I was putting her into my community tank with 2 other female Bettas and 6 other community fish. My tank community was perfect all fish happy and no stress. When I was making the purchase I asked the "Aquatic Specialist" to confirm it was a female because "She" was so much more flamboyant then any other female I had seen. He confirmed she was a female. I went home gradually introduced her into the tank and went about my way. To my heart break "She" who is in fact a "He" killed all my other fish in the tank except for 3 of my non Bettas. I have spent so much time educating myself to be the best owner possible and I have done all the maintenance to assure my fish have the best inviorment possible. I loved them all and was so attached to them. I am do heart broken for them and for all my lost efforts because of the idiot at the store. UNBELIEVABLE.
Be very careful ! ! !


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I am so sorry Dena


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

keepsmiling said:


> I think it's a myth that it's a myth.:lol: ALL living things gain from outside stimulation. Bettas live near other bettas in the wild, and do interact. They hunt their food, defend their territory. Come together to mate. Even solitary animals have _some _stimulation from life wherever they live.
> To me there is nothing more sad than a single betta just sitting on the bottom of his tank with nothing to do except eat and what happens after.


They'd find equal satisfaction in a well set up tank that has plants and hides to entertain themselves. They don't need living creatures to stimulate them. People complain on here ALL the time about thinking their beta is "lonely" ... however I feel they are mistaking under stimulated (unhappy) for being lonely. All it takes is an adjustment to the setup..not a "friend". If they're sitting on the bottom of their tank..chances are they're sick..that isn't normal. I keep lots of solitary and semi solitary pets and the fun with them is creating an environment conducive to play. I type this as my frilled dragon (semi solitary animal) is climbing up her vines then leaping into her waterfall knocking the steam all over looking like a witch at her cauldron lol.. There are ways to entertain betas and other solitary animals safely. Bettas do not seek out "friends in the wild. They avoid them whenever possible. 

I must add though there are a few bettas that suffer identity crisis and have no clue they are bettas. I had one and he spent his life thinking he was a corydora lol. Schooled with them and all 


Dena..thats terrible! I'm so sorry!


----------

